# New CGC



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!! Great job Maiya


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations! What a great feeling.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

That is awesome!!! Congratulations on some payoff for your hard work  Have you thought about what you two may tackle next? Fun to think about all the possibilities


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Whooeee !! Many congratulations to Maiya and you


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

A big Congratulations to you both.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

That's great! Congratulations!


----------



## Martin (Feb 21, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## lestat1978 (Oct 9, 2012)

nolefan said:


> That is awesome!!! Congratulations on some payoff for your hard work  Have you thought about what you two may tackle next? Fun to think about all the possibilities


 We're still training for SAR. She was trained to do a recall refind with a bark alert. The problem became she'll sometimes bark out of excitement, rarely bark on fringe odor, and occasionally bark when she can't pin point the source. Needless to say all the barking makes it hard to definitively distinguish her bark alert for finding the person from everything else. As a result we're adding in a down for her alert on the recall refind. It's new, so she's still not offering on her own yet.

We also need to work on her obedience for SAR. She has no concept of a down on recall.

Because there really aren't a lot of training options where I live based on time and cost considerations, I think I'll be signing both of my dogs up for an intro. to rally course this winter at a nearby kennel club.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Congratulations!!!! <3


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations !


----------



## retrieverbear (Jan 19, 2014)

Congratulations!!!


----------

